# Lang 84 Deluxe



## cooknhogz (Sep 26, 2012)

Need to upgrade to a bigger cooker and looking at the Lang 84 Deluxe with SS racks. My current cooker will hold 225 lbs of pork butt and that is packed full. I need to be able to cook at least 300 lbs from time to time and thought the Lang 84 would be a great choice. I've read a lot of good reviews on them but want to hear the opinions from anybody that has a Lang or have cooked on a Lang because close to $6000 is a lot to spend on a cooker and find out it wasn't what you thought it was gonna be. Thanks for all replies.

Ps. If you have any deluxe model what do you think of the warming box? Was it worth the extra money? and How often do you really use it. Thanks


----------



## ribwizzard (Sep 26, 2012)

$6000.00 is a lot to spend on a cooker period.


----------



## cooknhogz (Sep 26, 2012)

It will pay for itself. trust me. The money isnt a problem.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Lang+84+Deluxe


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a Lang 84 Deluxe mine is an older one so the warmer box isn't as useful as the newer ones but i still use it sometimes. They are a great unit if your doing those larger smokes


----------



## atcnick (Sep 27, 2012)

The warmer is handy!!!


-Nick


----------



## cooknhogz (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies Pineywoods and atcnick. I can get it for almost $1000 less without the warming box. I do a lot of pork butts for pulled pork mostly on a average 100 to 150 lbs at a time but have been getting a lot of requests from local bars for 250 lbs and more. One in particular for the last 5 years I do around 225 lbs at a time and my current smoker is packed full. The Deluxe is $5200 and a extra $500 for stainless steel racks and shelves. I have stainless in my current cooker. No rust


----------



## 3montes (Sep 27, 2012)

Are you committed to reverse flow design? If so than you have already made your choice. Lang. If you are open to conventional flow/tuning plate design you open up a whole new world. I looked at Lone Star Grillz very seriously and Chris there will build you whatever you want and puts out a great product.

He will usually beat any Lang price by a considerable amount. He uses 1/4" cold rolled new steel.

I ultimately purchased from a independent fabricator and purchased a 24X60 trailer unit I paid nearly 6 grand for and it does have a vertical warmer. now that I have had a warmer I wouldn't be without one.

The biggest thing with a warmer is how it's dampered. My warmer for instance has a exhaust stack and inlet dampers. Some only have exhaust dampers. I can run my warmer within 10 to 15 degrees of the smoke chamber or I can shut it down entirely. I can cook in it or just warm side dishes depending on how  I set up the dampers. Also if I'm not using it and have it shut off it serves as a heat dump should I get a heat spike in the cook chamber.

I can fit about 125lbs of butt or about 22 racks of ribs on my unit. Plenty room for me. Lang is a fine smoker and I doubt you will hear any negative feedback on them but I just like the versatility I can get with the conventional flow/tuning plate design.

I'd be interested to know how you price cooking for bars? I have been asked to do the same thing but wasn't sure how to go about it. Do you cook at home and deliver it or cook at their site? Do you charge by the hour for your time cooking? Do you buy the meat or do they furnish it for you? 

Good luck with whatever you decide!!


----------



## cwalk (Sep 27, 2012)

Can you post pics of your rig 3montes


----------



## 3montes (Sep 27, 2012)

Cwalk said:


> Can you post pics of your rig 3montes


These pics were takien at the fab guys place about a year ago.













tank40.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Sep 27, 2012


















tank42.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Sep 27, 2012


















tank41.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Sep 27, 2012






It has a prep table with lockable storage underneath. Right behind the prep table is storage that will hold 3 coolers with tiedowns. Directly behind that storage is dual propane burners and then the wood storage box. I wanted a unit that incorporated as many features onto the trailer as I could find and this was it.













tank39.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Sep 27, 2012


----------



## cooknhogz (Sep 27, 2012)

Very nice cooker 3montes looks well built. Was on the phone with Lang this morn and believe I going with the 84 w/o the warming box. With SS racks it will be just under $5000. Now as far as what I charge for the bars I know the owners very well and when everything is said and done its about a buck a pound. I perfer to cook at my house then deliver (not being that far away) but I have cooked with my cooker at the bars. This coming summer I trying to work out a deal between 2 different establishments where say the first sat of the month I will aways cook at one place then the third week of the month at the next. Two guaranteed gigs a month. In this case I think a percentage of meat sales would be better and I'll cook at the bar. I see it as free advertising. Don't wanna charge to much but don't wanna do it for nothing either.


----------



## cooknhogz (Sep 27, 2012)

Buck a pound over what the meat costs but again its only been for people I know.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 27, 2012)

Cooknhogz said:


> Buck a pound over what the meat costs but again its only been for people I know.


Sounds fair enough. I don't think I could cook on site here in Mn the health department is fussy about such things. The cooker would have to be NSF. Cooking at home and delivering to the bar and having the bar serve everything out of their NSF kitchen would be the only way it would work for me I guess.

Good luck with the new rig!!


----------



## cooknhogz (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks 3montes and good luck to you. I myself prefer to cook at home and transport to whatever the event may be when I can. Finished pork butts for example wrapped in Heavy Duty aluminum foil, then placed in a 5 day cooler stay very hot for many, many hrs. Then I take out, pull, and put into roasters ovens to serve.


----------



## robbie391 (Sep 28, 2012)

G'Day Fella's. I am just new to this side of forums but have bought Jeff's rub/Sauce and new book and I am still learning with my hooded barbeque, still tossing up between electic or gas smoker, BUT you guy's are unbelieveable,Cookinhogs you look to have a good setup and 3montes has a cheaper version but they are the Rolls Royce to me. It's good to see what other people can do, Best of Luck to both of you,

Regards Robbie391   Ps I'am in Australia and still learning.


----------



## bamafan (Sep 28, 2012)

IHave you looked at Bubba grills? http://www.bubbagrills.net/index.html   . I have the 250r with rib box and they are comparable to the Lang. I have cooked on Piney's and he has seen mine in use many times.I like both  but I think you get a little more for your money with the Bubba. Also made in Georgia.


----------

